# Accurist Chrono



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i know its not in the true sense of the meaning a military watch but it was cheaper than buying a zulu strap so i basically got a free chrono with a zulu, plus the boy im buying it off is in the forces so it is loosely a military watch :thumbup:


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

a nice chrono all the same...


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've never had a problem with an Accurist watch, they seem to be decently made. It looks terrific on that strap all the same.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Buy a strap and get a free watch , I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

so do i, ive got it on now :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks tasty on the Zulu. :yes:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Accurist originally sold only mechanical watches, I have some where a chrono that is a copy of the brietling chrono , made some time in the 60's


----------

